# Brass Cane Handles



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where to purchase brass cane handles?

I make walking sticks and canes and I would like to find a supplier with a varity of handles ar wholesale pricing.

I've tried everywhere, but no luck.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't know about the wholesale pricing -- I get a lot of toppers from Treelineusa


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I buy handles from treeline, but not a lot of handles to choose from.

WOuld love to find another scource in addition to treeline.


----------



## boxwoodruler (Jan 11, 2013)

I haven't seen many either. The one's I have used are 15/16" where the handle meets the shaft. Too thin for me.


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I like treeline also, but I would like to have a bit more styles to choose from.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have spent hours on the computer looking for handle suppliers, manufacturers, Wholesalers and every thing else I could think of. While there are many great looking handles on canes but finding just the handles I have hand no success.


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I think I am going to post on Alibaba website and see if I can get some Chinese manufacturers to respond.

I will let you know the results.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

> I will let you know the results.


Please do...thanks.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

For some reason, I can't copy and paste the address, but look up The Woodcraft Shop.com.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.thewoodcraftshop.com/store/c/709-Walking-Stick-and-Cane-Hardware.html


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the link and there is a lot of very nice things there!


----------



## graydog (Dec 7, 2014)

I bought 2 brass candlesticks at a Salvation Army store a few days ago for $1.00 each. One of them has a solid core and would look great shortened down and mounted on top of a cane. The top end of the shortest one is hollow, and could fit over a shaft. It could then be cut and polished at the big turned part at the center.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats different you will have to post a pic. when you get it done


----------



## graydog (Dec 7, 2014)

cobalt said:


> Thats different you will have to post a pic. when you get it done


I am done. Details here:

http://walkingstickforum.com/topic/852-brass-topped-walking-stick/?p=8505


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That looks great. Unique, one of a kind. Nice job.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Will done. it is a one of a kind cane.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

interetsing whats next ? very indiviual


----------



## graydog (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks guys. The round ball on top is rather handy to swing the stick forward when walking, unlike a cane.

I am wanting to make another knife & I need to trim my trees to try getting some new straight shoots to grow next year.


----------



## Cindyzovor (Dec 16, 2014)

maybe you can try alibaba.com


----------

